# for the knitters - John



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

here is a link for those of you who knit and are looking for stitch patterns (assuming it hasn't been posted before)
it also has garment generators which you might find interesting.
http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx

hope it helps anyone interested.
best regards, John


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh wow! Thank You very much!!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh wow! Thank You very much!!


Yeah!!!!! What she said!!!!!!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Thanks John. Have bookmarked this.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the link!!


----------



## Craftycait13 (Nov 24, 2014)

So cool! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder, John.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you, John, nice site


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

i lived there for 2 months rent free :thumbup:


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you John, very much appreciated.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. That's a good one.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a treasure! thank you!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh wow! Thank You very much!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link John.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful resource!


John Dornan said:


> here is a link for those of you who knit and are looking for stitch patterns (assuming it hasn't been posted before)
> it also has garment generators which you might find interesting.
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you John this will come in handy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

The one thing I have noticed on here John is that we are always getting new members who have not heard of these sites before or there are old members like me who have forgotten about all the great sites shared here.. I agree this one is a great one... and I am sure there are a lot who are thrilled to have this link!  Thanks for Sharing


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you John and best regards from NYC.
Grant


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks John


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

What a wonderful site, thank you for posting. I had heard of knittingfool before but never explored the site, thanks again.


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, I have not seen these befor.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this site. It is very very helpful.


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Excellent. Thank you so much


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh how I wish my printer was working. Thanks loads. I can find tons of books with crochet stitches but the only knitting one I've seen is all cables, not my thing. So glad you found and shared this.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks!! Bookmarked it


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Bunbun said:


> Oh how I wish my printer was working. Thanks loads. I can find tons of books with crochet stitches but the only knitting one I've seen is all cables, not my thing. So glad you found and shared this.


Try newstitchaday.com. and click on Stitchionary. Both knitting and crochet stitches and tutorials.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Very useful. Thanks.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you John

Amazing how many patterns can be made with just a handful of stitches isn't it?..... just like tunisan crochet.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Can always use more stitches to experiment with.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks John. Have bookmarked the link. Great ideas for making rugs or shawls.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It's a fabulous site.


----------



## Annie Mae Oakley (Aug 29, 2015)

John Dornan said:


> here is a link for those of you who knit and are looking for stitch patterns (assuming it hasn't been posted before)
> it also has garment generators which you might find interesting.
> http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx
> 
> ...


That is wonderful. Saving for future reference. Knitting socks. Will be fun to add different patterns. Looking for your Tunisian crochet. I've never seen that. Thanks.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

That's a very interesting site, thank you John.


----------

